# Will The Blue Streak (Monark Super Twin) Break The Never-seen-running Jinx At Portland?



## Goldenrod (Today at 6:18 AM)

It has languished in my Illinois basement, dodging Chicago bullets, for the last thirty years. It has stood like a blue, moldy, slice of Wonder Bread among the chromed Whizzers and one lonely Marmon. This slowly adding to his inferiority complex. Then one day a young lad asked if it ran. That bundle of enthusiasm was the CABE’s rising star, Mr. Monark, who is our very own Huck Finn (type person). He dropped his fishing pole in shock when the crusty old gentleman answered, “Maybe”. David immediately plunged into the dark world of forgotten Chicago technology. After some quick fiddling, spark was discovered in both cylinders!! The brakes worked!! It had compression!! The throttle throttled!! The thirsty beast only needed liquid food and crude oil to send out clouds of two-stroke smoke farts!! The Whizzers gave out a collective sigh as they realized that the dusty blue oddball was a vehicle also--just chromeless!! All these years, Blue Streaky knew that (given half a chance) it could run like a wombat in love -- even faster than these arrogant Whizzer queens.

Our lad had given Blue a hope that he hadn’t experienced since his purchase at Portland in 1993. Not since Cleopatra was paraded in Rome has there been this much excitement and anticipation of a spectacle than didn’t include camel manure and long togas. David would be in Portland, Indiana this very minute if he could just chew through his restrainment straps.

Meanwhile, I will use these pictures to school those who have curious minds.  First pic.: That cover is cast aluminum.  Pic #2: Being purpose-built makes it a rock solid ride with the proven performance of a two cylinder go-cart engine. Pic #3 and #4 rare tool kit but I am guessing that more tools will be needed.  Pic #5 Please note the choke pulls up and the bar on the cylinder head is protecting your leg from getting toasty.  The round dome "thingy" is the giant dial for the spark advance feature that is used to streak past 50s babes in short shorts.  The clutch is the pull-in bar just under and to the left of the seat spring.  Just below the horizontal black wire is the dial to adjust gas flow.  Remaining pictures: no front brake is possible.  Remember how your local Bevis and Butthead used to break off decorations on your bike?  Try and break off the flat front orniment on a Twin. Owners would sometime try to start Monarks while leaving the spark advance on, like the old Fords and the "jump" would break their arm.  There was a similar leg problem with these bikes.  The tank makes it look like a beadle while a Whizzer looks like a spider.
Okay, I grudgingly admit that Monarks are not without their charm.  They get an high rating in effort and tech but the "proof is in the pudding" at Portland.  Maybe we can give out rides if you bring a notes from your moms.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Today at 6:25 AM)

If anyone was wondering what it looks like, here’s some pics.


----------



## Goldenrod (18 minutes ago)

MrMonark13 said:


> If anyone was wondering what it looks like, here’s some pics.
> View attachment 1768821
> 
> View attachment 1768822
> ...



Great pictures to supplement my dinosaur camera shots.


----------

